# Mirar o ver la televisión?



## DrZero

Me parece que en un sentido extricto, sería la primera aceptación. Pero, ambos son correctos, no es así? Que dicen ustedes?

Saludos


----------



## Bilma

En México se usa ver la televisión.



Estricto en lugar de extricto


----------



## coquis14

DrZero said:


> Me parece que en un sentido extricto, sería la primera aceptación. Pero, ambos son correctos, no es así? Que dicen ustedes?
> 
> Saludos


Ambos ,aqui por lo menos se usan los 2 , no es como el inglés o el portugués que necesitas el verbo exacto en ese aspecto considero que el español es más flexible.Esperemos  ver que dicen los demás.Saludos.


----------



## lamartus

Hola:
Por acá "vemos la tele".
Aquí tienes unos cuantos hilos que tratan el tema y a lo mejor te aportan algo:

Aquí, aquí, aquí y aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## juandavidcrog

Suena correcto decir mirar o ver la televisión sin embargo debemos tener en cuenta que mirar es simplemente reconocer lo que se tiene alrededor sin necesidad de analizarlo, mientras que ver entra más en un sentido de mirarlo y analizarlo


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

juandavidcrog said:


> Suena correcto decir mirar o ver la televisión sin embargo debemos tener en cuenta que mirar es simplemente reconocer lo que se tiene alrededor sin necesidad de analizarlo, mientras que ver entra más en un sentido de mirarlo y analizarlo



No... 

Mirar algo detenidamente y analizarlo sería *observar* o* inspeccionar* o algo así, no *ver*.


----------



## juandavidcrog

Si buscas en el diccionario de la real academia española ver es un buen sinonimo para observar solo que este es menos formal. Aquí te dejo la entrada pertinente.

*ver**1**.* (Dellat. _vidēre_).tr. Percibir por los ojos los objetos mediante la acción de la luz. ||* 2.* Percibir algo con cualquier sentido o con la inteligencia. ||* 3.* Observar, considerar algo. ||* 4.* Reconocer con cuidado y atención algo, leyéndolo o examinándolo.


----------



## coquis14

jorge_val_ribera said:


> No...
> 
> Mirar algo detenidamente y analizarlo sería *observar* o* inspeccionar* o algo así, no *ver*.


 


juandavidcrog said:


> Si buscas en el diccionario de la real academia española ver es un buen sinonimo para observar solo que este es menos formal. Aquí te dejo la entrada pertinente.
> 
> *ver**1**.* (Dellat. _vidēre_).tr. Percibir por los ojos los objetos mediante la acción de la luz. ||* 2.* Percibir algo con cualquier sentido o con la inteligencia. ||* 3.* Observar, considerar algo. ||* 4.* Reconocer con cuidado y atención algo, leyéndolo o examinándolo.


Creo que estan discutiendo por algo sin sentido y cito un ejemplo muy tonto pero efectivo:_¿Puedo ver/mirar la televisiòn?
_claro , lo que si no la prendas por favor.
Un clásico chiste del *Chavo del 8 *, siempre usando la ambigüedad del idioma.Puede parecer  tonto pero me refiero a que para analizar algo detalladamente con la vista usamos el verbo "observar" nunca usariamos ese verbo en el chiste que escribi.


----------



## DrZero

> "Ver" es inconsciente (_to see_), en cambio "mirar" se hace con intención, fijándote en lo que ves, aunque con menos atención que "observar".
> * Pero en el caso de películas de cine generalmente se utiliza "ver", quizás porque no se suele "mirar" nada más de una hora...*
> No sé si te he ayudado.



Encontré este Quote en uno de los hilos, lo pego porque lo encuentro interesante.  Talvez esto explique un poco mejor el uso de "ver" en el caso de las películas y el cine.
Pero creo que en varios países latinos es muy común ambas formas. 

Saludos


----------



## Cargustar

Por supuesto que puede observarse una televisión sin prenderla, por lo tanto también se podría utilizar en el chiste. Por ejemplo, alguien interesado en el diseño del televisor, la observa y no la prende.

Volviendo a la pregunta inicial, en mi caso y el de mis familiares y amigos, empleamos -Voy a ver la tele- y no el verbo mirar.


----------



## gilruiz

Ver la televisión es cuando echamos cuenta de lo que dicen, es decir, que procesamos la información que recibimos.
Mirar la televisión es estar delante de ella aparentemente viéndola pero sin echar cuenta para nada de lo que dicen o de lo que se está viendo.

Tuvimos esta discusión en un Master de español para extranjeros.


----------



## DrZero

> Ver la televisión es cuando echamos cuenta de lo que dicen, es decir, que procesamos la información que recibimos.
> Mirar la televisión es estar delante de ella aparentemente viéndola pero sin echar cuenta para nada de lo que dicen o de lo que se está viendo.



Pero ver es más general, en cambio mirar es prestar atención a lo que se está viendo.
Bajo ese contexto se podría pensar que es más exacto "mirar la television", como que causa cierta confusión.
No sé muy bien porque se usa mas el verbo ver que mirar para esta ocasión.

Saludos


----------



## gilruiz

Ambos "ver" y "mirar" tienen acepciones con el sentido de observar y prestar atención.


----------



## Cargustar

DrZero said:


> Pero ver es más general, en cambio mirar es prestar atención a lo que se está viendo.
> Bajo ese contexto se podría pensar que es más exacto "mirar la television", como que causa cierta confusión.
> No sé muy bien porque se usa mas el verbo ver que mirar para esta ocasión.
> 
> Saludos


 
En general, me parece que se emplea un poco más ver para examinar con detalle cualquier cosa que mirar. Sin embargo, también depende mucho del objeto a que se refiera. Por ejemplo, en tu ejemplo se utiliza más -Ver la tele- pero cuando quieres que alguien ponga atención a lo que dices se usa -Mírame a los ojos-
En muchas ocasiones también podrían utilizarse como sinónimos, por ningún motivo habría una equivalencia a los verbos del sentido del oído (escuchar/oír) es decir no es correcto decir que mirar implica mayor atención que ver o viceversa, el uso depende del objeto o contexto.


----------



## DrZero

> Ambos "ver" y "mirar" tienen acepciones con el sentido de observar y prestar atención.



Si, mejor es tomarlo con esas acepciones, y asunto arreglado.

Gracias.


----------



## juandavidcrog

En resumen  digan ver/mirar televisión, nadie les va a decir que está mal dicho . El Español es un idioma muy flexible


----------



## mirx

juandavidcrog said:


> En resumen  digan ver/mirar televisión, nadie les va a decir que está mal dicho . El Español es un idioma muy flexible


 
No que está mal, pero a muchos si nos suena extremadamente raro "mirar la tele".


----------



## guxinlin

Hola a todos.Soy un extranjero que estudia espanol.

Pienso que en el caso de ver/mirar la television,lo que mas gente usa una determinada expresion,mas natural te suena,aunque gramaticamente no es correcto en alguna ocasion,o sea,en algunas partes,si mucha gente dice mirar la tele,tambien lo toma como si fuera correcto.

Leismo es un buen ejemplo para aclarar este hilo.Al principio,no se podia aceptar por la academia,considerando que no era correcto.pero al final,lo acepta,pues mucha gente lo usa.Entonces ahora en algun lugar,todo el mundo dice mirar la television,no me extrana para nada.

En mi lengua nativa, tambien exiten muchos casos en este sentido.

Entonces,mi idea es que no tiene sentido discutir sobre los matices de las palabras,para extranjeros,sera una pesadilla.


----------



## mirx

guxinlin said:


> Hola a todos.Soy un extranjero que estudia espanol.
> 
> Pienso que en el caso de ver/mirar la television,lo que mas gente usa una determinada expresion,mas natural te suena,aunque gramaticamente no es correcto en alguna ocasion,o sea,en algunas partes,si mucha gente dice mirar la tele,tambien lo toma como si fuera correcto.
> 
> Leismo es un buen ejemplo para aclarar este hilo.Al principio,no se podia aceptar por la academia,considerando que no era correcto.pero al final,lo acepta,pues mucha gente lo usa.Entonces ahora en algun lugar,todo el mundo dice mirar la television,no me extrana para nada.
> 
> En mi lengua nativa, tambien exiten muchos casos en este sentido.
> 
> Entonces,mi idea es que no tiene sentido discutir sobre los matices de las palabras,para extranjeros,sera una pesadilla.


 
Bienvenido Guxinlin,  gracias por tu interés en el español y felicidades por lo bien que lo utilizas. Y sí, creo que tienes algo de razón; lo correcto e incorrecto es tan subjetivo como el bien y el mal. Sólo quiero decir que el punto de discutir las palabras no es tanto para saber su correción sino para saber en que lugares son correctas. Es impresionante saber como una misma palabra toma tantos significados diferentes en nuestros distintos países.


----------



## chics

gilruiz said:


> Ver la televisión es cuando echamos cuenta de lo que dicen, es decir, que procesamos la información que recibimos.
> Mirar la televisión es estar delante de ella aparentemente viéndola pero sin echar cuenta para nada de lo que dicen o de lo que se está viendo.
> 
> Tuvimos esta discusión en un Master de español para extranjeros.


Hola, en mi tierra es justo al revés... claro que ahí los españoles no van a clases de "español para extranjeros".


----------



## Tanthalas

chics said:


> Hola, en mi tierra es justo al revés... claro que ahí los españoles no van a clases de "español para extranjeros".


Pues yo siempre he ´dicho y oído "VER la TV"
Por supuesto, entendería un texto en el que se dijese "MIRAR la TV", pero lo relacionaría con un autor lationamericano. 
Creo que en España es más común el VER que el MIRAR.


----------



## chics

En Cataluña y Baleares, por influencia del catalán, es my habitual _mirar la tele, mirar un programa, mirar una peli_... y _verla_ suele significar simplemente que percibes visualmente que está ahí. Por supuesto, _ver la tele_ también se dice, pero si se hubiera de diferenciar dos significados distintos, aquí se haría así, no al revés.


----------



## Tanthalas

chics said:


> En Cataluña y Baleares, por influencia del catalán, es my habitual _mirar la tele, mirar un programa, mirar una peli_... y _verla_ suele significar simplemente que percibes visualmente que está ahí. Por supuesto, _ver la tele_ también se dice, pero si se hubiera de diferenciar dos significados distintos, aquí se haría así, no al revés.


Como tú bien apuntas, debe ser por influencia del catalán.
Creo que la mayoría de españoles monolingües eligirían decir "ver la TV"


----------



## javier8907

Sí, aquí en el país vasco decimos siempre "ver la tele", sin embargo yo entendería "mirar" como correcto si me lo dijese un hispanoamericano. Por el contrario, si alguien de aquí me dijera "estoy mirando la tele" entendería que está mirando al aparato (porque en España, no sé en otros lugares, lo más común, aunque no sé si correcto, es referirse al televisor como "televisión", o simplemente "tele" -por supuesto en femenino-), encendido o apagado, sin preocuparse de lo que pasa en la pantalla.

Se ve que en Cataluña si se hiciera alguna distinción sería al revés. También aquí hay quien dice "sacar" ruido en lugar de "meter" ruido, por influencia del vasco.


----------



## Tixo

Algunos han mencionado que ver y mirar significan cosas distintas. Pero "ver televisión" es una frase hecha, no tan especial "comer polvo" o "donar sangre" pero frase hecha al fin. Y si cambiamos las palabras de una frase hecha por sinónimos inmediatamente tomamos en cuenta su sentido literal. Por ejemplo, "devoró polvo" se interpretaría literalmente. Y "regaló sangre" a mí por lo menos me suena poco comprensible.


----------



## mirx

Tixo said:


> Algunos han mencionado que ver y mirar significan cosas distintas. Pero "ver televisión" es una frase hecha, no tan especial "comer polvo" o "donar sangre" pero frase hecha al fin. Y si cambiamos las palabras de una frase hecha por sinónimos inmediatamente tomamos en cuenta su sentido literal. Por ejemplo, "devoró polvo" se interpretaría literalmente. Y "regaló sangre" a mí por lo menos me suena poco comprensible.


 
Es una frase hecha sólo en algunos lados, si leíste todo el hilo te darás cuenta que hay países donde de hecho dicen "mirar la tele"; cosa que a mí en lo particular no deja de sonarme mal.


----------



## Tixo

mirx said:


> Es una frase hecha sólo en algunos lados, si leíste todo el hilo te darás cuenta que hay países donde de hecho dicen "mirar la tele"; cosa que a mí en lo particular no deja de sonarme mal.



Pero mirar la tele también es una frase hecha. En cada lugar se dice de una sola de las dos formas, no son intercambiables.


----------



## gilruiz

Hola a todos!!!

Por fin me ha contestado la RAE entorno a este controvertido tema. Copio el email:

En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información:       MIRAR y VER se emplean a menudo contrapuestos para expresar las ideas de observar algo con o sin atención y, también, para tener algo pasivemente delante de los ojos frente a dirigir conscientemente la mirada a algo en concreto. No se puede asignar de forma categórica cada uno de estos significados a cada uno de estos verbos, pues la preferencia por uno y otro varía según los contextos y, por otra parte, existen variaciones geográficas. Compárense, a modo de ejemplo, expresiones como "estaba mirando el paisaje cuando ví el accidente aéreo"; "ahora no puedo mirar esos papeles, estoy viendo mi programa favorito"; "estaba viendo el partido en la tele, pero miraba de reojo a sus hijos", etc.

Al final, la respuesta es un conjunto de todo lo que habéis dicho.


----------



## mirx

Tixo said:


> Algunos han mencionado que ver y mirar significan cosas distintas. Pero *"ver televisión*" es _*una frase hecha*_, no tan especial "comer polvo" o "donar sangre" pero frase hecha al fin. Y si cambiamos las palabras de una frase hecha por sinónimos inmediatamente tomamos en cuenta su sentido literal. Por ejemplo, "devoró polvo" se interpretaría literalmente. Y "regaló sangre" a mí por lo menos me suena poco comprensible.


 


Tixo said:


> Pero mirar la tele también es una frase hecha. En cada lugar se dice de una sola de las dos formas, no son intercambiables.


 
Ese es mi punto precisamente. Las dos frases se usan por igual dependiendo del país en el que estemos.


----------



## javier8907

"¿Ese es mi punto?" Vigila el inglés, que es peligroso...

De todas formas estábamos hablando de "ver la tele(visión)" o "mirar la tele(visión)"; "ver televisión" es otra frase que sola (sin añadir por ejemplo "por cable", que en ese caso significaría "tener acceso a la televisión por cable) al menos en mi zona, no se usa, y que me suena anticuada. De todas formas nunca he oído "mirar televisión", y dudo mucho de que exista.

El Google me ha corregido; por mal que me suene, sí que existe, aunque mucho menos extendida que la otra.


----------



## mirx

javier8907 said:


> "¿
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ese es mi punto?" Vigila el inglés, que es peligroso...
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Te suena raro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Google me ha corregido; por mal que me suene, sí que existe, aunque mucho menos extendida que la otra.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A mí tampoco me suena nada bien.
Click to expand...


----------



## javier8907

¿Qué no te suena bien? ¿"El Google"? ¿"Ese es mi punto"? ¿O "mirar televisión", que es a lo que se refería mi frase?


----------



## mirx

javier8907 said:


> ¿Qué no te suena bien? ¿"El Google"? ¿"Ese es mi punto"? ¿O "mirar televisión", que es a lo que se refería mi frase?


 
Lo de "mirar televisión".


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola, 

 ¿ Se dice "ver/mirar ese drama en 
 la televisión o en televisión" ?

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## mirx

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿ Se dice "ver/mirar ese drama en
> la televisión o en televisión" ?
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
De las dos formas, Hiro.

"Lo vi en la tele." Forma más coloquial y usual.
"Lo vi en televisión". En contraposición a ver cosas en el cine, el teatro, leerlas, etc.



¿Viste "Chicago"?
Sí, pero no en el teatro, lo vi en televisión.


----------



## lady jekyll

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que le ha respondido la RAE a Gilruiz: todo depende del contexto y situación geográfica. Pero, por otro lado, también me parece coherente lo que señala De Sousa en su diccionario de dudas: 
*Ver: *"Percibir por los ojos mediante la acción de la luz (distíngase de _mirar)_. Obsérvese que _ver_ se refiere a la capacidad fisiológica, mientras que _mirar_ implica atención. *De ello se deduce que se puede ver sin mirar, pero no mirar sin ver".*
*Mirar:* "Aplicar la vista a un objeto (distíngase de _ver)._ Construcción: mirar (a alguien) a la cara; al norte; con buenos ojos; de reojo; por alguien o algo; por encima del hombro...

Sin duda, ambos verbos presentan analogía con_ oír _y _escuchar:_ Según De Sousa, *escuchar: *"Aplicar el oído para oír, prestar atención a lo que se oye (distíngase de _oír)_". *Oír:* "Percibir los sonidos con el oído (distíngase de _escuchar)_". *Obsérvese que para oír basta tener sano el oído, de tal manera que todo ruido o son que se produzca en las inmediaciones de uno y tenga la suficiente potencia llegará de froma natural al oído. Sin embargo, escuchar presupone el esfuerzo adicional de prestar atención, de querer oír los sonidos que llegan.*

En este sentido, _mirar _y _escuchar_ serían equivalentes, porque implican intencionalidad, y por consiguiente sería más _correcto_ decir "miro y escucho la tele" (aunque a yo diga y me guste más "veo y escucho la tele").

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

> *Ver: *"Percibir por los ojos mediante la acción de la luz (distíngase de _mirar)_. Obsérvese que _ver_ se refiere a la capacidad fisiológica, mientras que _mirar_ implica atención. *De ello se deduce que se puede ver sin mirar, pero no mirar sin ver".*


Sí y no... Personalmente, soy bastante distraída, y muchas veces miro sin prestar atención alguna a lo que veo.
_“¡Ojos que a luz se abrieron_
_Un día para, después,_
_Ciegos tornar a la tierra,_
_Hartos de mirar sin ver!_ (Machado).


----------



## Birke

Yo no pongo la televisión más que cuando tengo ropa que planchar. Entonces veo la tele pero no la miro, claro (o se me quemarían las camisas  )


----------



## Gatuna

En el caso específico de la televisión/el cine/ una obra, no creo que podamos asignar cuál de las dos opciones implica mayor observación. Sin embargo, yo sí noto cierta diferencia en la implicación entre ambas. 

--Si me dicen "ve la tele" (en imperativo), yo entiendo que me están pidiendo prender la tele y poner atención a lo que estén transmitiendo.

--Si me dicen "mira la tele", entiendo que simplemente me están señalando el aparato, o la pantalla.

Claro que esa es mi percepción. No creo que en este ejemplo exista un lineamiento de gramática bien establecido.


----------



## oa2169

Por acá le llamamos *el televisor* al aparato y *la televisión* a los programas en general que se presentan a través del aparato.

De tal manera que si me dicen: Mira *el* tele(visor), pues miro el aparato y si me dicen mira *la* tele(visión), pues prendo el aparato y pongo atención a lo que están pasando.

Pero en realidad por acá usamos "Voy a *ver* la tele" o "voy a *ver* televisión" cuando queremos decir que vamos a prender el aparato y poner atención detenidamente a un programa.


----------



## jorgema

Mirar televisión o ver televisión (o mirar tele/ver tele). Como dice oa2169, el televisor es el aparato y si me dijeran "mira el televisor", dirigiría mis ojos hacia el aparato, aunque estuviera apagado. 
Para lo otro, usualmente no empleamos el artículo. Y ambos verbos los usamos indistintamente en el caso de la televisión (pero preferimos VER en el caso del cine, o cuando el objeto directo es _"una película"_).


----------



## sabandijo

Ver=percibir y mirar=dirigir la vista.  Uno puede mirar hacia un cuarto obscuro pero no puede ver.  Inclusive, un ciego puede mirar (dirgir los ojos hacia un punto), pero no puede ver.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola, 

http://mx.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090603131947AADfMYE

No comprendo que mucha gente dice " la televisión de marca XXX " cuesta xxxx euros.

Menos gente usa "EL televisor", cuando quiere comprar uno o una.

Saludos 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola,
> 
> http://mx.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090603131947AADfMYE
> 
> No comprendo que mucha gente dice " la televisión de marca XXX " cuesta xxxx euros.
> 
> Menos gente usa "EL televisor", cuando quiere comprar uno o una.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki



La televisión, el aparato de televisión, el televisor, la tele, la caja tonta... 

Todos estos términos, *Hiro Sasaki*, sirven para denominar el _aparato receptor de televisión_. El más correcto es *televisor* y el más usado *la tele* (al menos en mi calle).


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

*las*( televisiones )  de plasma y LCD  por ahí van (arriba de 5000 pesos MX dependiendo el tamaño y la marca) y la tv slim esta por 3000 a 5000 
dependiendo del tamaño y marca.

Las televisiones no son aparatos y no pueden ser de plasma ni de LCD y no se venden en el mercado.

Saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Las televisiones no son aparatos y no pueden ser de plasma ni de LCD y no se venden en el mercado.





> DRAE:
> *televisión**.*
> (De _tele-_ y _visión_).
> *1. *f. Sistema de transmisión de imágenes a distancia, que en la emisora se transforman en ondas electromagnéticas y se recuperan en el aparato receptor.
> *2. *f. *televisor.*
> *3. *f.Emisora de *televisión.*


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

* la tv slim esta por 3000 a 5000 
*dependiendo del tamaño y marca.

Lo comprendo. Pero,  en google, he encontrado muchas oraciones en las cuales
las TV se ofrecen con varias especificaciones. 


saludos 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Hiro Sasaki said:


> *las*( televisiones ) de plasma y LCD por ahí van....
> Las televisiones no son aparatos y no pueden ser de plasma ni de LCD y no se venden en el mercado.



Acabas de decir que sí, hasta dando precios.


----------

